# What will a Red Check Cock & Brown Hen Produce?



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

These are the Racing Homers which I have. What will their offsprings look like?
View attachment 24300


View attachment 24301


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry the pictures came out so big, I am new this forum.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The answers given before were correct except your hen is not brown it is dilute brown which is called khaki. That means that all the cocks that get produced will be carrying a gene for dilute but they themselves will not be diluted. If the khaki has a bar across the end of the tail it's a t pattern if not then its has a spread factor. I was leaning towards the bird being a t pattern but you need to check the tail. If it is spread then you will get some if not all your offsprings being spread. Spread turns a blue colored bird black and an ash red color bird lavender.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I believe that your hen is realy what show call a true silver,and is carring spread. True silver is realy a dilute blue. There for the hen is blue dilute spread.In this case the dilute changes the blue/black spread to silver and not to black so if you get any blacks out of this mating they will be cocks that could be carring dilute as cocks can carry dilute and not show it as they need to have the dilute twice(2 dilute genes) * GEORGE


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

She looks like a standard spread brown to me?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Looking at it again I would say it is more than likely spread as I don't see T's on the wing but definitely sticking with dilute brown. Anyways blue black dilutes to silver dun. So the proper name for a dilute blue spread is simply 'dun'.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your hen looks like standard spread brown (chocolate) to me also, therefore when mated to the heterozygous (because he has blue/black flecking) ash red cock she will produce black and spread ash red sons and daughters, if she is homozygous spread. If she is het. spread, she'll produce blue, black,ash red, and spread ash red sons and daughters. All of her sons will carry brown. If the ash cock carries brown then offspring could also be brown/ choc.. The pattern of the young would be whatever the parents are, or carry, ie: barless, bar, checker,etc.. Also, spread ash does not always look like lavender; I've raised spread ash homers that almost appear to be dark rec. red.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Print Tipper:Thank You so much for the information. These birds came from a breeder in Minnesota. Famous for his whites, blacks, reds families. That would be nice to get some blacks, ash reds.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

george simon 
Matriarch : Thank You so much for the information. You are the 2nd person to say maybe some blacks will come out. Sounds good to me.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

ljb107 
Fledgling: Thank You on your observation.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

tmaas 
Fledgling: Thank You for your input. Third person to say a good chance of Blacks will be born. Sounds good to me.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If it was brown it would have false pearl or pearl eye, This bird looks like a dun to me, Dilute blue spread in other words. Im not sure its light enough to be khaki and once again would it not need to have pearl eyes??

Without seeing the tail it is hard to know for sure if it is actually spread but thats my guess. The T's on the wings don't have a lot to do with telling the difference between the two, I have birds that are non spread that have better wing shields than my blacks. Just through select breeding T pattern to be as velvet looking as possible.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Peral Eye*

Thank You for your comment, Both of my birds have a pearl eye.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

The Brown Hen has no bar going across the tail feathers.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I have raised a good number of choc. homers and learned that the "dirty"and"smoky" factors can alter eye color. These modifiers actually intensify spread colors and help prevent pattern expression, of which this bird is a prime example. The reason why I think this bird is choc. rather than dun is because of the color to which some old (unmoulted) secondary flight and lower neck feathers have bleached to.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Can you get some new pictures? Maybe a different light or softer or a different location. Also a good picture of tail and eye if possible.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes the bleaching is a pretty good sign its brown, If the eyes are pearl I am convinced its brown spread too, Just didn't look pearl in the pic.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Close up Brown Hen's tail feathers & eyes*

Hopefully these pictures will help.


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

And to help you with future crosses, take a look at this "simple" pigeon genetics calculator:

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuif2EN.html

There are some more advanced calculators when you are ready to advance to more complex crosses.

Nice pair of birds.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You the information,time for me to start reading up on pigeon genetics. Also Thank You for the compliment on my birds. I love the body structure of the hen, the cock father was a winner in some short race.


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

I might mention that I said the calculator is "simple." Pigeon genetics is NOT simple. LOL. Mess with that calculator until "some" of the crosses make sense. Best of all, do the crosses in your loft. The calculator will help you understand the possibilities for colors in the offspring. Just be ready for "Ole Murphy" to mess up the calculators percentages.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I have brown spreads and i have a duns along with t pattern dilutes and i just cant see this bird being either of them. To me it looks way to light to be intense brown. I looked at my birds today and i just only see this as being khaki. I may very well be wrong though.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

From this pair you will breed:
blue, black, red, red spread (lavender) hens, blue cocks carrying brown, red cocks carrying brown, black cocks carrying brown and lavender cocks carrying brown. 

if the hen is khaki (dilute brown) all her sons will carry dilute therefore they (the sons) will produce dilute hens.

If your red check cock carries dilute you could also breed khaki hens, yellow hens, silver hens, dun hens (dilute blue spread), khaki spread hens and red spread dilute hens.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Its hard to say what pattern the hen is because she is spread. She could be a bar, a check or a T-check like the cock. often you can see a faint bar or slight checks on a spread bird but I cant see a bar or checks on her so I'm guessing shes a T-check.

Base pattern is autosomal so the hen can be a T-check carrying check or bar or homozygous T-check


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

thepigeonkey: Thank you so much for your input. Is it possible that the hen does have a faint bar across her tail feathers & due to the direct sunlight in this picture it can't be seen. I thought I saw a faint bar on her tailfeathers, while she was is the shaded part of the box. Or am I in need of a new of glasses jajaja


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The latter pics look more like drab (spread dilute brown) than chocolate,the clearer eye picture also indicates dilute, therefore her sons will also carry dilute. Mating this hen to your ash red check cock will allow you to produce many many different colors from future generations. Enjoy!


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

tmaas 
Fledgling : Thank You once again for your observation. So it looks like when these two birds get togetheir it will be "like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get".


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Exactly! And in a few generations a loft full of chocolates with strawberrys (some spread ash red) and creams (dilute ash red) for flavor! Ha


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

tmaas 
Fledgling : Hahaha, Than a newbie like me has to decide should I fly the birds that have a unique color or just use them to create more colors. Thus these birds will not exercise their homing skills leaving a doubt they can contribute to a racing team. Hahahaha It gets better & better this great hobby.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They are a very nice pair of birds. 

IMO t-check makes the best spread birds because the colour is even all over

you know how the red check cock has black flecking indicating hes carrying blue?...

if he was carrying brown the flecking would be brown.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

can t-checks have a tail bar? I should know as I have a few, just I cant remember

checks have a tail bar right?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

tmaas said:


> The latter pics look more like drab (spread dilute brown) than chocolate,the clearer eye picture also indicates dilute, therefore her sons will also carry dilute. Mating this hen to your ash red check cock will allow you to produce many many different colors from future generations. Enjoy!


The latter pics? It looked like khaki to begin with.



thepigeonkey said:


> They are a very nice pair of birds.
> 
> IMO t-check makes the best spread birds because the colour is even all over
> 
> ...


T patterns spreads are best for blue and brown but for ash red you want barless then barred if you dont have barless.



thepigeonkey said:


> can t-checks have a tail bar? I should know as I have a few, just I cant remember
> 
> checks have a tail bar right?


T patterns is just a pattern like bar, barless, and check and have tail bars.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

thepigeonkey: You know the breeder has alot browns, reds in the group of birds he has for sale. These birds I am pretty sure were bred by him, because on a discription of a bird for sale he always says if someone else bred that bird. These birds could be related. Since he sold me these birds at a very affordable price, there is no pedigree given with them. That was fine with me, for if they came with a pedigree I couldn't afford them. Which I am very thankful to him for.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

thepigeonkey said:


> can t-checks have a tail bar? I should know as I have a few, just I cant remember
> 
> checks have a tail bar right?


A more accurate question would probably be, do T-patterns have a _normal_ tail bar.

Usually, yes. All blue T-checks should have a tail bar, since know alleles at the pattern locus (barless, bar (WT), check, T-pattern - or more according to some) does not affect the tail bar at all. 

It sometimes depends on other factors though. Some very dark t-patterns with extreme darkening factors can be so dark that it is difficult to make out the tail bar agains the extremely dark 'blue' of the rest of the tail. Bronze blackwing archangels are an example of this expression. This state is often called mimic black, and no one knows exactly what goes into making birds like that.

Conversely, ash-reds have a bar that is lighter than the 'red' ground color. Very dark reds have a fairly visible distinction between the 'red' tail and 'ash' tail-bar, but on lighter ash-reds the difference is almost imperceptable.

Other factors will affect the tail bar, most notable of these are Indigo, reduced, dominant opal and recessive opal. These will usually not completely remove the bar, but rather just washes out the tail bar. In my experience, the only birds with absolutely no tail bar (or even a suggestion of a bar when inspected very closely) are spread.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I've been MIA lately but my input on the hen is spread khaki. Or a bleached spread brown.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I checked the red check cock of mine closely. His specks are black & light blue. The black specks are the large ones.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

rudolph 
Senior Bird: Thank you for the info. MaryOfExeter:I kinda favor the bleached brown spread. Thank You for your comment


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> Conversely, ash-reds have a bar that is lighter than the 'red' ground color. Very dark reds have a fairly visible distinction between the 'red' tail and 'ash' tail-bar, but on lighter ash-reds the difference is almost imperceptable.
> 
> .


ash reds have a tail bar?

I'm pretty sure its a khaki spread - could be wrong though


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well I've been MIA lately but my input on the hen is spread khaki. Or a bleached spread brown.


By the time it bleached to such a light color it would have probably have already started moulting in some new feathers, That and a few feathers are very bleached in the bird. I have a brown that is very bleached but it not even as feathers moult at different times so you could never get a whole bird evenly bleached, i would think.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Print Tippler said:


> By the time it bleached to such a light color it would have probably have already started moulting in some new feathers, That and a few feathers are very bleached in the bird. I have a brown that is very bleached but it not even as feathers moult at different times so you could never get a whole bird evenly bleached, i would think.


I have a khaki spread hen and in our summer sun, she is all bleached out within a month after the molt, but I cannot say the same for sure about brown, since I don't have a brown spread. My brown indigo check hen does bleach more slowly than the khaki spread. The khaki indigo check I bred this year almost seemed to bleach in the nest as the feathers unfurled. She's pretty much yellow and pink now, a month after leaving the nest.

The rate of bleaching does depend to exposure to the sun. My loft has a lot of sun, and that might make a lot of difference.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

thepigeonkey said:


> ash reds have a tail bar?
> 
> I'm pretty sure its a khaki spread - could be wrong though


Yip. Khaki spread. I thought the thread had deciced as much a page ago? ;-) I have a hen just like her.

Yip, I've seen ash-red with a tail bar. The ground color on an ash-red is light-red to red-ish blue, the pattern is darker brick red and the tail bar the lightest ash color...

On usual ash-reds (which are the most common) the ground is so light that the difference between the bar color and the ground is impossible to distinguish. I guess this means that they don't have a tail bar ;-). Sorry I see now how my comment before was inaccurate. Most breeds (like homers) who have ash-red have this light ground color, and never have a tail bar on an ash-red. Rather the whole tail is a very light color, with no visible tail bar.

I was referring to the rarer dark ash-reds. If you have a bird with a very dark ground, like an extreme dirty (and maybe bronze), it is easy to make out the lighter tail bar. I was very surprised to see the darker ground color ash-reds that can be found in tumblers and the like. There was a picture in a thread here not too long ago, but I cannot find it. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You all for your information, it makes raising pigeons fun & now very interesting too.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Rudolpf, I'm still learning and find it all very interesting. So basically every bird has a tail bar just like they all have a base colour and base pattern. Sometimes modifiers hide or disguise them.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Print Tippler stated earlier that barless or bar pattern was more desirable for spread ash. I guess that's a matter of preference. Dark ash red t-check with dirty and kite are quite attractive with their lavender tail bar. Add a dose of smoky and enjoy the coloration of red Lebanons.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If this ash red cock, being heterozygous blue, mated to this drab hen produce ash red sons with blue flecks ( assumeing hen is heterozygous spread ), could those sons produce daughters in all three color groups and their dilutes? ie: mealy,cream; blue,silver;brown,khaki.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

the sons wouldnt have blue flecks.
The red sons will have brown flecks and the blue sons will carry brown.

But you are correct a blue son from this pair will throw blue, silver, brown and khaki hens. A red son will throw red, yellow, brown and khaki hens.

One thing we don't know is what patterns are possible. the hen could be a t-check carrying bar and the cock could be carrying bar also or regular check could be in the mix.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

tmass, you make a good point about the hen being hetro spread. if shes **** spread then the only offspring from this pair will be. red spread or black. no blues or reds like I said earlier.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Would the sons have brown flecks??? They would only be carrying brown. They wouldn't actually be brown, (ash red masking brown) would they?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

a red cock carrying brown would have brown flecking just like a red cock carrying blue has blue/black flecking


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

tmaas said:


> Print Tippler stated earlier that barless or bar pattern was more desirable for spread ash. I guess that's a matter of preference. Dark ash red t-check with dirty and kite are quite attractive with their lavender tail bar. Add a dose of smoky and enjoy the coloration of red Lebanons.


For the most clean and true lanvander you want barless. What you are describing is what is called ribbon tail or star tail.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

tmaas said:


> Would the sons have brown flecks??? They would only be carrying brown. They wouldn't actually be brown, (ash red masking brown) would they?


Ash red cocks carrying brown have brown flecks for sure.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> For the most clean and true lanvander you want barless. What you are describing is what is called ribbon tail or star tail.


I agree that the most clean version of lavendar is barless, I have some barred lavendars that are almost as good however, In saying that I agree with Rudolph that it comes down to taste, Some of my T pattern ash red lavendars look great. I would not consider them ribbon tails though.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

i was referring to it having kite or lebonan bronze.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ribbon tails are saturated ash-red t-patterns, dirty, and bronze. All pigeons have tail bars, they are just manipulated and expressed differently. You can more easily see the tail bar from the underside of an ash-red's tail. Especially if they are dirty.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Babies from a Red Check Cock & Brown/Kaki Hen*

Here are the babies at seven days. The younger one looks to be coming out with some white. The older on coming out with some blue.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

the one in the left seem like it is going to be dilute or dun and the one on the left, those may not be blue, it may be ash red.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

sev3ns0uls: It is going to be interesting to see how they come. Why does the one on the left (the younger one) have a clear beak, & the one on the right (older one) has a darker beak ? I got some metal trays for the nest, wrapped them with newspaper to be easier to cean. I visited a man who was Gran Champion 4 to 5 years in a row in San Diego. Mike McConnell. He no longer races his birds. He still has his bloodline from 1968. But he has the largest selection of pigeons I seen in my life. It was an eye opening expierence walking thru his property. Well he told me to use sand on the bottom of my trays (since they were metal) & of course the pine needles. So I did, it works very well. I really feel blessed to have met so many knowledge able & nicest people in the Pigeon World. Thanxs to all !!!


----------



## lockentauben (Jul 2, 2012)

neither look dilute to me.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

they are not dilutes, the reason one has a lighter beak than the other one can come down to a lot of things. Ash red and browns and any dilute will generally have lighter beaks than blues. Also the bird with the lighter beak will probably darken up with age and the dark beak one looks like it has a weakly expressed dirty gene.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

lockentauben : Thank You for your input.
Print Tippler: Thanks for your comment. What is a "weakly expressed dirty gene". It sounds like it is a darker color (smokey) but not dominating ? Am I right or am I way out there ? jajajajaja


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I'm talking about the bird on camera right. Smokey lightens the beak. Dirty makes the skin, feet, beak and feathers darker. Dirty birds get a "mask" around there face at a young age because of the dark skin in the head. The feet also comes out darker but later regain red coloring. There are believed to be multiply dirty genes though I don't believe it has really been taken up and studied by anyone seriously. Dirty or the dirty genes out there can express themselves in varying amounts and in this case it's not a very dark one it. The dirty genes may not be as easily detected in some cases with other modifiers present.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Print Tippler: Yes I see what your saying on the feet & face. Does this gives one a insight of what color or colors this squab will come out in the end?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

No it doesn't help. Justs let you know it may be darker. Dirty is very prevalent in a lot of breeds. I have had many and they really vary. I think for the most part they are darker in their juvinile feathers than they will be in there adult feathers but I don't think that is always the case either. Here is a link, scroll down to the last 5 pictures for comparisons. Mine just come out with darker feet it seems never got a real black one like below, I think.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/smokey.html


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Print Tippler : Yes I see what you mean, the one on the right has its legs darken. Looking at the wings I see a light blue with a darker line of feathers beneath the lighter ones. But the feathers can change color. Mr. McConnell the gentlemen I went to see, won many races in San Diego using white racers. He told me that some of his whites he recalls that their baby feathers were dark. And when the adult feathers came in they were white. Today I notice the one on the left, that its feathers seem to be coming in exactly the same color has its mother. So there is a possibilty that in the end its feathers will change in color? So if it has the color of its mother, this makes its a cock ?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If it's the color of its mother, brown factor, then its father must carry brown, therefore his dark flecks are brown/chocolate rather than blue/black since brown factor is a sex linked recessive....... The reason that your friends birds turned from slightly colored to white is because they were homozygous grizzles which frequently have a little color dappled on the tips of their feathers, as squeakers, and then turn white when they molt into adult plumage.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here the babies on the 8th day. The younger one's color is just like the Hen, or a white. The older one looks to be a black check. Being new at raising Racers I could only guess at the moment. What do you think?


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Red Check Cock & Brown Hen's squabs*

Here are the pictures of one of the squabs.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Red Check Cock & Brown Hen's squabs*

Here is the second squab the oldest.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The light colored squab appears to be spread ash red and dark one looks like black. 
Are you haveing fun yet? It appears as though your loving every minute of pigeon fever.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

tmaas : Yes am enjoying it more & more everyday. Getting yours & everyone else opinon helps me to understand the breeding part of Racers. But the sad part is that I will have to cancel my internet connection in a couple of days. Those $52 can help me out making other parts of my life easier. The most important part is I don't have to worry about trying to pay it. jajajaja But I thank the Lord for my 2 birds & now the 2 squabs & of course my little chihuahua named Popeye. Animals make ones life so mello, sitting back & watch nature do its thing. 
But I will stay on for a few days more to read more of what other members can tell me what these squabs' colors mean & in the process shedding light on their parents background. This is the fun part of raising Racers, reading everyone's opinons. No book can do that jajajaja


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

tmaas said:


> The light colored squab appears to be spread ash red and dark one looks like black.
> Are you haveing fun yet? It appears as though your loving every minute of pigeon fever.


i totally agree with u..


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, Using my public library to get online. Next time they vote on funds for the library they will get my vote !!!! Anyway, Out of these pair of racers the babies turned out one Black, & the other a lighter color version of the Cock ( Ash Red Check?), so this one more and likely will be a hen ? They are sitting on a another set of eggs for a week now, I want to see if they will throw the same color combo. I love the black one, a really beautiful bird. Even though he still wants Dad to feed him once and awhile. jajajaja First one out & the last one to lose his yellow hair. I would like to get more blacks or some silvers, can this be done with these birds? Or do I have to get some more birds with those colors to achieve this. I won't be trying to race anytime soon to test them, still have a way to go on my racing loft. Being on a fixed income makes it a little hard. I will be coming to my library off & on during the future to keep in touch. Grandkids need some exposure to reading & enjoying it. Thanxs to all you.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Hi, and welcome back meatcutterss1. Glad to hear that your pair of homers is doing well for you. Answering your question about the ash squab being a hen; an ash red father can produce ash sons and daughters because the color is dominant, so these two babies could be cocks or hens. However, if the father was brown and the mother was ash red then all ash babies would be cocks and all brown babies hens. Your pair will likely produce all ash, spread ash, blue, and spread blue (black), unless the father carries dilute or brown. Keep us informed. Happy pigeon painting with genes rather than brushes.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey tmass, Just got time to get to the library. Yes one baby came out a Black Cock, one baby hen came out a Red Ash. In the second set of eggs, sad to say one died in its shell. but the second came out a Red Ash but with a deeper burnt red. To me it is kinda of big for its age. I have some questions. Can u breed the son to the mother? And vice versa for the daughter & father. Now can the son mate with his sister? Just trying to find out what can be done before I need a bird from another blood line. Thanks You Ed.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

It is not uncommon to breed closely related birds, especially in the performing breeds like homers and tumblers. There is a slight risk of increased mortality rates, but the risk is acceptable when trying to 'copy' a bird. 

Father-daughter and mother-son matings are usually the easiest way to create birds as much like the parent as possible. Sibling matings are also feasible, but most offspring will usually not resemble either original grandparent enough. 

On the other hand, many people do not mate birds more closely related than second cousins, the decision is ultimately up to you...


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

As Rudolph stated, its common practice. I'll add one comment,if you continue to inbreed or linebreed for too many generations then you will likely experience fertility problems. I know breeders who produce hens that never lay an egg and cocks that never fertile an egg due to this. However, you need not worry for a few generations. Just introduce some new blood in a couple years. Wish you the best.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

If you start with 2 pairs, you can inbreed (or more correctly - linebreed) back to these two pairs, and after 4 of 5 generations, you interbreed the 2 lines and you should (hopefully) be able to keep the fertility problems to a minimum.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You Rudolph & tmass, The sire to the Red Cock place good in the short & medium races,& for the Hen I have no history of her family tree.


----------

